# I can die a happy man!!



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Where to start .... Hooked up with Bruce and we met Dave C and UCMBA (ron) at a great burger joint. Pre-dinner cigar was a Davidoff ambassadrice (you know, usual fare stuff  ) Had a mouth watering burger that I am still craving - glad theres not one near where I live or I would be 400 lbs. After dinner we head to the "cigar king" in skokie. Bruce says he has first cigar (think he had 1st 2nd and 3rd cigar ) Pulls out Dunhill Cabinetta's for us Holy $hit !!!!! this was a day for the record books. OMG I cant believe what I am smoking !! Amazing Cigar !!! Time for another cigar, Bruce pulls out some more of his shitty old stuff, psd4 from '96 I think. Bruce, I think I jinxed you on the psd4 as I have crappy luck with these. Meanwhile Ron hits me with a RASS and a farm rolled (cohiba factory) and a Havana soul (in cello)  At that point it was all over, I had to just take it like a man - days not even over yet. Bruce says dump the psd4 , hands me an ????????? (blank) Especiales Another great cigar, great flavour - what else can be said ? 

What a great day, I was just spoiled rotten - didnt know christmas was today. Thats all these guys do is spoil and corrupt you. Theres no hope, I am sooo ruined How do you pay something like this back?  

Dave C - great to met you! thank you for the cigar you didnt (shouldnt more like it) have to do that - not for what I gave you. But thank you! 

UCMBA - Great to met you! Thanks for lunch and the cigars you didnt have to do that. Look forward to meeting up with you again! 

Bruce - Cant say thank you enough, man what a great day. I smoked cigars that I thought I would never lay eyes on let alone smoke. Thanks for everything. This was a day I wont soon forget ! 
What a great group of guys! 

thank you,

Joe


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a "firing squad" lineup!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Definitely a nice combination. Sounds like you got "Hard Core" Bombed. I think I'm gonna patent that term. "Hard Core Bombed"


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Did DaveC tell you his favorite dish is now Grits?  

Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Glad you had a good time Joe!
That third cigar was a La Escepcion Longo from 1982.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Forgot to add we were sipping on 15 year old cuban rum ...... or was I ? I think this was all a dream, yup it never happened ..... wait what this in my wallet ? its a cabinetta band hmmmmmm .... 

:al 

joe


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Great time had by all! Great to meet you Joe! Hope to see you again soon! Thanks for the old shi77y cigar Bruce!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

OK! So you smoked some cigars... Big deal...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

"how do you pay something like this back?"

No pay back Joe..... Ron and I were just happy to share what we smoke on a regular basis...believe it or not (Ron can attest to this!). I think both of us get just as much enjoyment sharing our cigars and watching the enjoyment and reactions of friends as we do smoking them ourselves.
Just the fact that you had a great time hanging with us is payback enough!

Sorry about that SD4. I was really hoping that the one we smoked would be "on". But as we found out, these babies can stay or turn flat for a long time. Next time I'll bring some from the 70's and 80's and hopefully those will be better.

As for the other cigars, smoking twenty two year old panatelas were pretty amazing eh? 
hehehehe


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Bruce said:


> "how do you pay something like this back?"
> 
> No pay back Joe..... Ron and I were just happy to share what we smoke on a regular basis...believe it or not (Ron can attest to this!). I think both of us get just as much enjoyment sharing our cigars and watching the enjoyment and reactions of friends as we do smoking them ourselves.
> Just the fact that you had a great time hanging with us is payback enough!
> ...


ABSOLUTELY! I am not in the same league as Bruce, but the sentiment is the same! Just hanging and shooting the breeze over a good cigar is the whole deal! Very fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds like you all had a wonderful time! Congrats!


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a big fan of 20 year olds. Oh. Wait. You meant 20 year old CIGARS.....My bad!


----------



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

What a day and great BOTL. Glad you had the oppurtunity to smoke those cigars.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've found that BOTLs are absolutely the nicest people you can ever meet. I'm glad Joe got the royal treatment from these three fine gentlemen.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Wait a minute, my long lost uncle's name was Bruce! UNCLE BRUCE! I've finally found you!!!    

Nephew GoatLocker


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Sound like you've made friends for life!  Always great to hear those stories from just another plain old herf.  
:w


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Good you had a great time, hope someday i will also meet with some of the BOTL's


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i am still at a loss for words.

it was a very memorable day for me, had some superb cigars with 3 awesome BOTLs and was mowed over by Bruce and Ron's generosity and hospitality.

from the burgers to the cigars to the havana soul, it was spectacular!

great meeting you MrC, and to finally meet 2 of chi-towns finest!!!!!


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Playas on tour!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

DaveC said:


> i am still at a loss for words.
> 
> it was a very memorable day for me, had some superb cigars with 3 awesome BOTLs and was mowed over by Bruce and Ron's generosity and hospitality.
> 
> ...


A TREAT! THANK YOU DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Dave the pleasure was all mine. Great meeting you. 

Joe


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

You guys take him to Billy Goats?? I am always torn between the Italian Beef Sandwiches, deep dish pie, and Billy Goats' Cheeeburgers when I am in Chi-Town.

I am gonna have to beg you guys to take me out next time I am up there!

-Matt-


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Well boys, it's deja vu all over again. I spent the exact same day with Bruce and Ron in March when I visited Chitown. Same cheesburger joint, same cigar king, similar cigars (Cabinetta, Mojito and 150) and same feeling towards those two guys. Great guys who are as generous and welcoming as anybody I've ever met.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds like you had a grand time Mr. C, and with three fine botl's to boot. :w 
*Very nice!!!*


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds incredible - I'm going to be in Chi-town in april of 2006, can I come over?


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

What burger joint did you guys hit? I am from near Chicago, and am ALWAYS looking to smoke, so lemme know when you're game!

Brett


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm on the phone now with my travel agency booking a trip to Chicago..


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Just snagged onto this thread. :w Sounds like you guys had an incredible time. That's very, very cool, becauase that's what's it's all about. My mom was born and raised in Chicago, and my grandmother still lives there. That town has provided me with some tremendous memories and a lot of very good times. Great, great city with quality people!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sounds like a great time. I was born and raised in an Indiana suberb, about 30 min. from Chicago ( Schererville). I Don't miss the winters much, but had some great times there. Been in Florida 22 years now.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Way Cool!!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great stuff! Remember to pay it forward.


----------

